# Medium/Soft Bindings with Stiff Boots, or Soft Boots with Stiff Bindings?



## Ousimanie (Dec 13, 2020)

I have a Korua pencil, which is a relatively stiff board. I also have ride rodeos, which are medium, but they seem to ride a little on the stiff side, something I've noticed and also seen people mention online. They aren't really that stiff though, and I'm sure theyll break in with time. Theyre freestyle bindings, after all. However I kinda goofed on the boots and got medium-softs.

I'm going to the snowboard store to buy new gloves soon, but I'm also going to take a look at everything else. Between the option of stiff boots or stiff bindings, which is better? Is it better to have soft boots with stiff bindings, or stiff boots with soft/medium bindings? 

I started snowboarding not too long ago and i learned quick, but I always felt like a lot of my power from my legs was being lost due to all the flex. At first (when I was learning to turn and stop and stuff) it wasn't an issue, but now that I'm dealing with actual speed, I need that power and control. I havent gotten to a super high level yet, so i can still do with this set up, but if I can find some good post-season deals on stiff bindings or boots I'd like to take advantage 

Thoughts?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

As I've progressed I want less stiff of everything. Not soft, but like a 6/10 and perfectly fitting. The right size boot that is comfortable is more important than stiff flex to me.

Lately I've gone from 32 TM-2's in Rome Targas to TM-3's (with plastic inserts removed) in Rome Katanas. I also have some very stiff bindings and softer boots in those feel great.

I also think it's less about performance and more about how you feel when riding. I used to enjoy that locked in feeling and sometimes still do. That helps make some harder to turn boards come alive. But it's by no means necessary - good balance and weight placement are much more important.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Ousimanie said:


> I have a Korua pencil, which is a relatively stiff board. I also have ride rodeos, which are medium, but they seem to ride a little on the stiff side, something I've noticed and also seen people mention online. They aren't really that stiff though, and I'm sure theyll break in with time. Theyre freestyle bindings, after all. However I kinda goofed on the boots and got medium-softs.


Curious what kind of stance width and angles you're riding on the Pencil?


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I really like stiff and responsive set ups, I have NX2-GTs on a Hot Knife. I think the bindings being stiff has more control over the stiffness than the boots, because the bindings can stop the boots from moving around too much but the boots have more given in them to flex and move than the plastic (or metal) of a stiff binding. I also like softer boots (not soft, more like medium) with stiffer bindings because if you go on a more all-mountain or park set up with softer bindings you are still good (but probably not optimal).


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve gear whored through a lot of stuff and for me for it’s stiffer bindings (though medium are also fine) that must have responsive ankle straps plus medium stiff boots but these cannot be too stiff. For example I don’t really like my Acerras (while I love the Tacticals) as in these I feel like I cannot use my ankles when driving the board and that’s a deal breaker for the feel I’m after.
As others have already said, the riding style and the feel you’re after are the most important.

For reference I rode Burton X-Base and Rome Katanas most of last season on medium soft to super stiff boards, including my Korua Cafe Racer 164.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

As long as there are no pressure points when flexing in the ankle strap and highback you’re good.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

If you are riding a Korua and trying to make deep surfy turns then too stiff a boot/binding set up will get in your way. Movement of your body weight from nose to tail, getting low, tucking your knee, all these things can be more difficult in stiffer boots. I general I would go for softer boots in stiffer bindings though.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Kevington said:


> If you are riding a Korua and trying to make deep surfy turns then too stiff a boot/binding set up will get in your way. Movement of your body weight from nose to tail, getting low, tucking your knee, all these things can be more difficult in stiffer boots. I general I would go for softer boots in stiffer bindings though.


I agree. For carving I'm into soft boots for all the reasons @Kevington listed. Stiffer bindings are fine with softer boots. Lately, I've been riding softer highbacks on otherwise responsive bindings.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah I’ve been loving my worn out Burton photons for playful carving.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Does it help to just not crank the main boa in so much.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Does it help to just not crank the main boa in so much.


Yeah, I bet it would. I went back to traditional laces so I could dial in the flex a little better.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

+1 for soft boots and stiff bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

End of the day, personal preference. I’ve known rail gypsys that ride the stiffest boot they could, and then I ride little to no park, basically groomers and trees, and ride the softest boot I can get away with. Bindings matter a little more, but Rodeos will handle any board out there. I tested the aluminium Timeless with Ride Fames. I rode the 170 Sensei with Escapades. You gotta go pretty soft for your bindings to make a big difference. Like K2 Lineups or Bent Metal Logics. I’ve happily ridden everything in Arbors line with Hemlocks, they’re supposed to be soft.
I’d say if your boots now fit proper, don’t bother with new ones. Just drop your weight a little and move it around the board a little more. You don’t NEED stiff boots for stiff boards.


----------



## Jason4 (Oct 6, 2021)

I think I'm old school but I like stiff boards, medium/stiff bindings with a very close fit between the baseplate and boot, and boots on the stiffer end of the spectrum. Some seasons I go for softer boots to give my knees a break but I find myself going back to stiffer boots on my next pair. I fit Burton boots and like Burton bindings so that means I'm in Driver Xs, SLXs, or Ions. My current mix of bindings are an older set of Malavitas and X-bases and a fresh set of Cartel Xs, all in the re:flex base. The Malavitas with Driver Xs were a really fun combo for me.


----------

